# 204 ar



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anybody have any info on the 204 AR particularly the new RR upper thinking about one but may go with savage predator any info or opinions welcome


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What type of info are you looking for backyard ? I have heard that they shoot well, and feed flawlessly, and I believe use the same mags. What twist does the barrel on that RR have?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't see one listed on their(RR) site.


----------



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

they are under 223/5.56 uppers I don't know why but they are. They have a 1/12 twist is that the best twist to get in the 204


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking upper, it'll be heavy though. I have a 1-12 twist on a #1 and really like the way it shoots. For coyotes I have found that the lighter bullets(below 35gr) don't perform to well on coyotes if you hit them in the shoulder bone. The 35gr. bergers are deadly accurate as are the 39gr Sierra's the 40gr Hornady's shoot well enough. Hornady also makes a 45gr softpoint that I have not gotten to stabilize. The lighter weight bullets are awesome on prairie dogs, ground squirrels,tree squirrels, rabbits and fox sized animals. A friend at the range has an AR in .204 and he says it feeds flawlessly and shoots well. I do not remember what make his upper is. I won't swear to it but I think that 1-12 twist is standard for all the production guns on the market. I am sure that you can get a custom barrel made for $ .


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one that Mike at D-Tech built for me it is a 24 inch shilen super select barrel it is simply amazing. I carried it for 1 year hunting coyotes shooting 32 gain V-Maxes and out of 49 killed that year I had no runners. YMMV but for me it was great! The only reason I dont carry it now is the Heavy 24 inch barrel is hard on an old guy packing it around. The upper functions perfectly with good mags so dont get the cheap stuff.
Just my .02 cents
Breatheand squeeze


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

The only thing that I would like to add is that the 1:12 twist technically shouldn't even properly stabilize the 40gr rounds. 40 gr is right at the cuff of being to much for the 1:12. I KNOW I KNOW that there are alot on the market that say 1:12 on the barrel and that they shoot the 40 gr bullets fine but I haven't seen to many that will stabilize anything heavier than that. I have personal experience with my 1:12 twist barrel not even stabilizing the 40 gr v-max bullets.

If you chose to go with say a 1:9 twist rate you are going to lose some speed but everyone that I talk to with a tighter twist love them and can shoot just about any rounds on the market for the 204. I would rather have a 1:10 twist if you could find it somewhere.

Anyways that is my opinion and you can do with it as you please. Have a great day.


----------



## doubleaught (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got a Bushmaster AR in the 204 caliber with 18" barrel at twist rate of 1:12. Overall it's not to bad but I've been talking with Mike at D-tech about converting it to a 223 for the simple fact that the 18" barrel is to short. It's excellent to pack and I've killed some yote with it but it has a lot of muzzle blast and I don't believe I'm getting the full potential of the 204 round with that short of barrel. In fact if you talk to Mike at D-tech he won't even build a 204 with less than a 20" barrel 24" is really optimal...and Mike's got a 3 month waiting list if you want a rifle from him!

Hope this helps.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you looked into hand loading like you would a single shot pistol, like a Thompson Center Encore or Contender in 204. Guys boasting good stuff when you load for a pistol barrel. You're only about 3" different and the results could be similar.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

doubleaught said:


> I've got a Bushmaster AR in the 204 caliber with 18" barrel at twist rate of 1:12. Overall it's not to bad but I've been talking with Mike at D-tech about converting it to a 223 for the simple fact that the 18" barrel is to short. It's excellent to pack and I've killed some yote with it but it has a lot of muzzle blast and I don't believe I'm getting the full potential of the 204 round with that short of barrel. In fact if you talk to Mike at D-tech he won't even build a 204 with less than a 20" barrel 24" is really optimal...and Mike's got a 3 month waiting list if you want a rifle from him!
> 
> Hope this helps.


I would agree with Mike that a longer barrel would be the ideal solution. However ebbs' advice may help you out. I'd start looking at the burn rates of the powders listed and look for the fast burning ones. It may not seem like much but it may quench the need to spend a chunk of change on a re-barrel.


----------

